# Fish wont leave the surface.



## Brice|F4llen (Jul 12, 2010)

my fish are just chillin at the surface. i read it could be an oxygen / amonia problem so i did 2 15% water changes in 2 days. didnt help.

idk whats wrong.

55 gallon, freshwater, 10 zebra danios, (still in cycling process) have had for 2 weeks.

ph- 7.9
total alkalinity- 200
chlorine- 0
hardless- 150
nitrite- 0
nitrate- 0

any advice is appreciated


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

What are your ammonia readings? Ammonia levels may be too high for fish and you may need to get them down quickly or lose fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do larger water changes, like 30%. And it probably is ammonia causing this.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, test for ammonia. whats ur temp of the tank?


----------

